# Mesa Rectoverb 25, dynamic playing demo (blues)



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi folks!

Just a very quick video demonstrating the dynamic range of the Mesa Rectoverb 25. Channel 2, modern setting. Everything set at noon, except for the presence (11 o'clock). Guitar (Ken Francis Pennycaster) straight into the amp.

Sound capture: SM57 straight into the soundcard. No processing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm sure it's ridiculously expensive but that is one fine looking, and sounding, guitar!

Nice playing btw.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks!

You'd think so, but it's not that expensive. Paid $1800 for it, which I think is fair, considering that this is all hand made, from local quality tonewoods, pick ups are made by a local guy as well, and there's a lot of attention to details (there's no plastic on the instrument).

I'd compare that to at least a Fender Custom shop in terms of playability/feel/quality.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That is a VERY good price if it plays as good as it looks.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

very nice guitar, great amp tones but most of all, wonderful playing, congratulations!


----------

